# So far in 2022...



## Lrentz (Jul 3, 2015)

So far in 2022 my husband has told me I have an inferiority complex and I'm slowly losing bits of my brain

I was jokingly fishing for compliments one day coz I just needed a boost as a wife/mom and he said really you are just average just like any other woman. I know he didn't mean to say this, but not sure where he was going with it either. 

And when I asked him to atleast wear a mask at home coz he has covid (and he won't quarantine himself to a room) and is coughing at my 3yo standing in front of him...he asked me to just shut up in a very angry voice. Now I have covid and my 3yo does too. 

Hurray 2022, I think I have to get a job just to prove my worth in this relationship. Anyone hiring engineers?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Lrentz said:


> Hurray 2022, I think I have to get a job just to prove my worth in this relationship.* Anyone hiring engineers?*


i get leads from time to time. i just saw Raytheon is hiring engineers in MA, for instance. Any location preferences?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lrentz said:


> So far in 2022 my husband has told me I have an inferiority complex and I'm slowly losing bits of my brain
> 
> I was jokingly fishing for compliments one day coz I just needed a boost as a wife/mom and he said really you are just average just like any other woman. I know he didn't mean to say this, but not sure where he was going with it either.
> 
> ...


I took your statement as tongue in cheek, but really, why would you need to prove anything to your asshole of a husband?

Why do you have to put up with his irresponsible behavior?

Why do you have to put with his disrespectful and angry treatment towards you,

Do you think he's the best that you could do, or what?

Disrespectful jerks like him don't change, they get worse as they age, specially if the woman they're mistreating let's them.

Is time not only to find a job to gain your economical independence, but time to evaluate with logic if what you have is worth what?? to continue with your asshoke husband.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

The job market is pretty hot for engineers and we’re all working from home. I’ve had recruiters and head hunters contact me several times per week and I just accepted a job that is a 15% higher salary than the one I’m working now. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Lrentz (Jul 3, 2015)

Rob_1 said:


> I took your statement as tongue in cheek, but really, why would you need to prove anything to your asshole of a husband?
> 
> Why do you have to put up with his irresponsible behavior?
> 
> ...


It was meant to be since it's something I've accepted to live with, but every once in a while it gets overwhelming so I come here to vent to y'all. I've given up trying to fix the man coz I've realized you can't do that. People just get worse over time if they aren't actively trying to improve on their own.

I'm in it for the kids now. Love them too much too put them through anything. 

It's not all bad when the going is good he's my best friend, just don't rub the guy the wrong way and we are golden. Keep it his way and he'll stay out of the way for the most part. Keeps the rent going for us so he is a bit useful, and that allows me to focus and enjoy my kids to the fullest everyday. They are the sunshine to my gloomy days.


----------



## Lrentz (Jul 3, 2015)

CatholicDad said:


> The job market is pretty hot for engineers and we’re all working from home. I’ve had recruiters and head hunters contact me several times per week and I just accepted a job that is a 15% higher salary than the one I’m working now. Best wishes to you.


Ooh that makes me happy for you and engineers in gen. In an ideal world, I would have a super understanding husband who'd appreciate me no matter what I did, so I can stay home and enjoy my kids and home and build memories together.

I don't know if I have what it takes anymore either. My husband thinks I lost some of my brain with each pregnancy, whereas I think its with every year ive had to put up with him. I would be changing industry. Not sure if anyone will hire a middle age "woman" with kids for an entry level engineering position 🤔 or maybe the men outside of my house are more woke. I haven't worked in 8 years.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Lrentz said:


> My husband thinks I lost some of my brain with each pregnancy, whereas I think its with every year ive had to put up with him. I would be changing industry. Not sure if anyone will hire a middle age "woman" with kids for an entry level engineering position 🤔 or maybe the men outside of my house are more woke. I haven't worked in 8 years.


Lol at the first part of putting up with him.

As for the other part, absolutely. In fact, I’d say if you brush up your skills you’re a bit of a commodity. Women hires in STEM fields are highly coveted in the US, Canada, and UK from my observation.

Depending on what kind of engineer you are or if you’re a programmer I would recommend picking up a book like Cracking the Coding Interview and do the easier stuff on the computer. Basic algorithms and data structures is what I would review; but it depends exactly what you’re looking to do. I think there are even review courses and such you can take to get your skills back up to where you can do them on demand in coderpad. Something like topcoder is also good for doing real time practice in an environment similar to how interviews are handled on Zoom.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Lrentz said:


> Ooh that makes me happy for you and engineers in gen. In an ideal world, I would have a super understanding husband who'd appreciate me no matter what I did, so I can stay home and enjoy my kids and home and build memories together.
> 
> I don't know if I have what it takes anymore either. My husband thinks I lost some of my brain with each pregnancy, whereas I think its with every year ive had to put up with him. I would be changing industry. Not sure if anyone will hire a middle age "woman" with kids for an entry level engineering position 🤔 or maybe the men outside of my house are more woke. I haven't worked in 8 years.


Sure they would hire you… they can’t ask you your age or about your family in an interview 😉.


----------

